# Help with plant ID please



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I bought this plant about two years ago (I think from Black Jungle). It's one of my favorite plants, it does really well in the viv. For the life of me I can't remember what it was called and I can't find it again on anyone's website.

It wasn't a rare plant of anything, but I'd sure like to find it again.

It looks like cuttings would root fairly easily, but I'd really like to find a couple of more if I can.

So please, what is it and do you know of anyone selling it?

Thanks!










Deb


----------

